# F10 520d Shakes @ Idle. Cannot understand the fault codes



## thuzithanwn (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey mates,

My 2012 F10 520d Auto SE (N47T) has only run 29k miles. When the car is in a low rpm range (idle) the car shakes. Also at times the shaking intensifies when I hit reverse gear. In traffic when the car comes to a halt, I can feel the shake violently. This is not always present. Only at certain times. Also noticed that smoke is blacker and it's visible in my side mirror in a high revs. 

Upon connecting the car to ISTA+ these fault codes are given. But couldn't understand a thing. Any help is welcome.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

249300. BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes

Fault Code DescriptionMonitoring of the rail pressure at engine start. A counter is incremented by 10 ms every 10 ms if the rail pressure measured during the starting phase lies below the rail pressure limit value although the engine speed is greater than the diagnosis speed. The counter is stopped if the rail pressure in the starting phase is greater than the limit value.
The fault is detected if the counter exceeds a maximum period.
The maximum period of time depends on the distance reading of the vehicle.
Threshold value for distance reading: 50000 m

Maximum period when distance reading is less than threshold value: 5000 ms
Maximum period when distance reading exceeds the threshold value: 1500 ms
Rail pressure limit value: 180 bar
Diagnosis speed: 160 rpm


Fault Code Conditions General ConditionsMonitoring is carried out every 10 ms if the engine is in the starting phase and no further common rail system faults are present.
Control unit voltage: 9.5 V to 16 V.Terminal Condition
Driving Conditions

Fault Time ConditionThe fault is entered if it is present for longer than the following period (debounce time): 600 ms

Service Plan1. Check fuel low pressure system (e.g. no fuel pre-supply pressure due to malfunction at electric fuel pump, lack of fuel, blocked fuel level sensor).
2. If fuel pre-supply pressure is OK (greater than 3 bar): Check rail pressure sensor value for plausibility and observe accompanying fault memory entries.
3. Check for air in system and external leakages.
4. Fuel quantity control valve or rail pressure regulating valve faulty.
5. High pressure pump: Drive defective or internal fault.

Fault ImpactIn certain circumstances, engine has an extended start duration or does not start at all.

Warnings Warning LightsNoneControl Center Messages

Service NotesIf the following components are renewed:

Rail pressure sensor
Rail pressure regulating valve
Fuel quantity control valve
High pressure pump
The following service function must be carried out: Delete adaptations, fuel system.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

27D100. BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes
*Fault Information*


Fault Code DescriptionThe fault is set if the air mass flow drops below the limit value of -10 kg/h.
F30 -N47D20O1 -AT-LEVII:
The fault is set if the air mass flow drops below the limit value of 5 kg/h.
F10 -N57D30O1 -AT-EU6, F25 -N57D30O1 -AT-4WD-EU5, F10 -N57D30O1 -MANUAL GEARBOX-EU6:
The fault is set if the air mass flow drops below the limit value of -15 kg/h.

Fault Code Conditions General ConditionsThe monitoring takes place when there are no faults in the air mass system.Terminal Condition
Driving Conditions

Fault Time ConditionTime debounce executed (1000 ms)
F20 -N47D20O1 -MANUAL GEARBOX-EU5, F10 -N57D30O1 -AT-EU6:
(DDRC_DurDeb.AFSPhysRngLoDebDef_C)

Service PlanReplace mass air flow sensor.

Fault Impact-

Warnings Warning LightsEmissions warning light


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

271D00. BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes
*Fault Information*


Fault Code DescriptionThe fault is set if the adaptation value for the rail pressure regulating valve falls below the limit value. This means that the characteristic rail pressure regulating valve curve has drifted and the adaptation value has reached the minimum limit.
Limit value: 0.7

Fault Code Conditions General ConditionsAdaptation value is only calculated once per driving cycle. The rail pressure control must be in the rail pressure control mode pressure regulation.
Control unit voltage: 9.5 V to 16 V.Terminal Condition
Driving Conditions

Fault Time ConditionNo debounce.

Service PlanReplace rail pressure regulating valve.

Fault ImpactVisit your nearest BMW Service Centre.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

800F3A. BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes

*Hex Only Codes*

CodeLabelECU VariantECU LabelFault Info800F3AFront fog lamp, left, faultyfrm3Footwell moduleView

*Fault Information*


Fault Code DescriptionLight source defective, line disconnection or short circuit to B+. Fault debouncing starts with the light request signal and the detected fault is entered after expiry of the debounce time.

Fault Code Conditions General ConditionsSupply voltage above 10 volts.Terminal ConditionTerminal 15
onDriving Conditions

Fault Time ConditionFault code entry after 0.34 +/-0.1 seconds.

Service Plan1. Check light source, replace if necessary.
2. Check the line to the FRM (A58*3B pin 37) for open circuit or short circuit to B+.
3. Fog light still faulty, replace footwell module.

Fault Impact

Warnings Warning LightsCheck Control message (138): Left fog light failure!Control Center Messages

Service NotesThe fault is reset when the operating current of the light source is in the permissible range:
a) When switched on again (hot monitoring)
OR
b) During cyclic monitoring of the light source output while switched off (cold monitoring)


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

800F3B. BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes
*Hex Only Codes*

CodeLabelECU VariantECU LabelFault Info800F3BFront fog lamp, right, faultyfrm3Footwell moduleView
*Fault Information*


Fault Code DescriptionLight source defective, line disconnection or short circuit to B+. Fault debouncing starts with the light request signal and the detected fault is entered after expiry of the debounce time.

Fault Code Conditions General ConditionsSupply voltage above 10 volts.Terminal ConditionTerminal 15
onDriving Conditions

Fault Time ConditionFault code entry after 0.34 +/-0.1 seconds.

Service Plan1. Check light source, replace if necessary.
2. Check line to footwell module (A58*2B pin 3) for open circuit or short circuit to B+.
3. Fog light still faulty, replace footwell module.

Fault Impact

Warnings Warning LightsCheck Control message (126): Right fog light failure!Control Center Messages

Service NotesThe fault is reset when the operating current of the light source is in the permissible range:
a) When switched on again (hot monitoring)
OR
b) During cyclic monitoring of the light source output while switched off (cold monitoring)


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*About*
*BMW Fault Codes Lookup*

This BMW fault code lookup service was created by an enthusiast for enthusiasts.
It is the most comprehensive fault code database available online.
It contains fault codes across all models broken down by ECU variant.

This information is provided solely for informational purposes.
It may not be processed by automatic means of any kind.

*Donations*
My goal is to provide as much help to community as I can at no cost.
This site is free to use and always will be, but if you would like to contribute to the hosting/bandwidth costs or buy me a beer you can here!


----------



## Rev525d (8 mo ago)

Did you get the fault sorted?? I’m having the same issue.


----------



## thuzithanwn (Aug 23, 2014)

Rev525d said:


> Did you get the fault sorted?? I’m having the same issue.


Yeah mate. Followed the service notes. It was a faulty rail pressure sensor. Don't know what caused it though.


----------



## Rev525d (8 mo ago)

Brilliant! Glad it’s sorted for you And thanks for sharing 👍🏽


----------

